# Where to invest 75000 long term?



## lionstour (18 Mar 2010)

Where is the best place for a low risk/no risk investment of 75000, money is not needed in the medium to long term.


----------



## mercman (18 Mar 2010)

Have you considered Prize Bonds ?? Guaranteed by the State and your money is handed back in the same manner as invested.


----------



## jpd (19 Mar 2010)

Post Office bonds and/or certificates - with prize bonds there is no guarantee of any return


----------



## mercman (19 Mar 2010)

jpd said:


> with prize bonds there is no guarantee of any return



I think you will find that the amount invested in guaranteed by the Prize Bond Company whic h is owned by the State.


----------



## jpd (19 Mar 2010)

Yes, but any individual owner of prize bonds has no guarantee of winning - ever


----------



## mercman (19 Mar 2010)

lionstour said:


> Where is the best place for a low risk/no risk investment of 75000,



I simply offered some kind of an answer to the original query.


----------



## Lightning (19 Mar 2010)

Do you want a savings product? 

Have you checked out the best buys for term deposits? 



> *Best Buys - Highest Term Deposit Rates:*
> 
> *2 Years*  - Nationwide UK - *3.40%*
> *3 Years* - An Post - *4.30%*
> *5.5 Years* - An Post - *4.70%*


----------



## lionstour (20 Mar 2010)

fungus said:


> Do you want a savings product?
> 
> Have you checked out the best buys for term deposits?


 
More like it thanks!


----------



## Dmitri (24 Mar 2010)

Investing in bonds right now is risky because the current interest is at lowest and can only go up. Then your bond price will go down because there will be bonds with better interest later on. It is true that the original price is guaranteed _at the maturity_  so you won't loose if you are sure you won't need the money until then. However, the inflation may eat away your savings. There are also inflation adjusted bonds that you might consider. With present rally in stock markets, the best is to invest in Mutual Funds or ETFs, where you can diversify and lower the risk. Of course, there is a risk but you can keep it under control, e.g. with automatic Stop Loss order for ETFs. The present deposit rates are pathetic
and don't forget the DIRT coming on top of it.


----------



## pebbledash (24 Mar 2010)

Are an post savings subject to DIRT? What investment options are there with an post now that post bank has closed?


----------



## Tentman (6 Apr 2010)

pebbledash said:


> Are an post savings subject to DIRT? What investment options are there with an post now that post bank has closed?


 
No, they are free of DIRT. Thats the big attraction in the current climate. An Post Savings Schemes is not connected to Postbank.


----------



## plendoza (9 Apr 2010)

I would definitely put it all on Cloudy Lane in the Grand National this Sunday - 40/1 odds.


----------



## oldtimer (9 Apr 2010)

plendoza said:


> I would definitely put it all on Cloudy Lane in the Grand National this Sunday - 40/1 odds.


 
I woudn't wait until Sunday - the Grand National is on to-morrow Saturday.


----------

